# Saving Air condition setting



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Not sure where to post this mod feel free to move. But I noticed one thing as of late why doesnt the air conditioning save the setting for the air to blow in the back seat? I notice this now because my kid asks for air now before she didn't not that she was hot in the back but now is a demanding 3-year-old. My question is there a way to save the air blowing in the back or do I always have to go to the menu to select this option?

Thanks,


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

It only turns on when it senses the weight of someone back there...


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

ahh, maybe my kid isn't heavy enough? I will keep this in mind next time I have a full car also.


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

relidtm said:


> ahh, maybe my kid isn't heavy enough? I will keep this in mind next time I have a full car also.


And feed her more ice cream.


----------

